# PH to Stack with Mdrol?



## jimrat (Aug 11, 2008)

Ive taken Mdrol before and had great gains and so far have managed to keep all of my gains due to proper PCT but I was wondering what would be another Pro hormone that you could possibly stack with Mdrol? I know to stay away from other Methelys. I was thinking maybe a Trenadrol or P/plex? Thx for the help


----------



## zombul (Aug 12, 2008)

PPlex is another Methyl.Either of these would probably be good though.
Competitive Edge Labs E-Stane 90 caps

or...

Xtreme Tren-X 100 TABS(IN STOCK)


----------



## workingatit43 (Aug 12, 2008)

jimrat said:


> Ive taken Mdrol before and had great gains and so far have managed to keep all of my gains due to proper PCT but I was wondering what would be another Pro hormone that you could possibly stack with Mdrol? I know to stay away from other Methelys. I was thinking maybe a Trenadrol or P/plex? Thx for the help




P-plex is a methyl so that would be 2 methyls. IMO you do not need to stack anything with m-drol it is more than potent enough on it's own. A trenadrol/m-drol stack the sides could be terrible and your blood pressure could go through the roof.

If you want to run a stack go with H-drol/Trenadrol just have all our supports and a good pct all set up. Best of luck bro


----------



## jimrat (Aug 12, 2008)

Thx guys. I was looking to start another M-drol cycle and was looking for prices and saw that you could buy the M-drol/Pplex stack together which kinda through me off I guess. Yea so far 20lbs gained from my M-drol stack and its been 3 wks since cycle ended and havent lost a pound if anything Ive gained alittle bit. Just eating everything in site.


----------



## zombul (Aug 12, 2008)

20lbs wow.Congrats.


----------



## biggfly (Aug 12, 2008)

Wait more than 3-4 weeks after one cycle before starting another M-Drol cycle. Probably twice that. Cycle was 3 weeks I am guessing, and PCT should have been 3-4 weeks if proper, so one should wait a least that length of time(cycle length + PCT length) before doing another. Esp. when it is something like M-Drol. Just some healthy advice.


----------



## jimrat (Aug 12, 2008)

Yea I was just gonna buy it, Ill start back after 6 weeks still not done with my PCT and stuff.


----------



## workingatit43 (Aug 12, 2008)

jimrat said:


> Yea I was just gonna buy it, Ill start back after 6 weeks still not done with my PCT and stuff.




I would wait more than 6 weeks before running m-drol again just my opinion


----------



## jimrat (Aug 12, 2008)

Yea Im gonna wait and cycle it with a my lifting buddy so it will definitely be longer in 6wks since hes just now ending his cycle. What I dont understand is why everyone keeps saying their having these bad side effects? Besides some mild back pumps at the beginning of the cycle I never had really any sides. I was on all the supports and Im assuming this is why I didnt. Thats why its good to research shit before you take it.


----------



## jimrat (Aug 12, 2008)

When I started Mdrol at the end of june I weighed 173lbs now I weigh 195. You tell me does it work. I actually took a year off from lifting and at beginning of May only weighed 158 at 5'10 thats pretty skinny. The cool thing is my body fat hasnt gone up much at all if anything you see my abs even more than you could before.


----------



## Pirate! (Aug 13, 2008)

I see no reason to stack M-drol. I actually stacked it with H-drol for a week to see what would happen. I'm happy to say I never shat my liver.


----------



## workingatit43 (Aug 13, 2008)

Pirate! said:


> I see no reason to stack M-drol. I actually stacked it with H-drol for a week to see what would happen. I'm happy to say I never shat my liver.




Could not agree my liver hurts when I see some of these m-drol stacks people want to run.


----------

